# How to keep the bow down at slower speeds



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a 2002 Tracker Targa 17 SC with a 90hp 2stroke. I am having a hard time keeping the bow down at slower speeds, once I plane out it is level. I do not have trim tabs or a hydrofoil. I have 1 cranking battery & 2 Trolling motor batteries under the rear deck. I am not too sure of the best way to drop the front end. I usually am not riding on plane, just moving kind of slow around I am never in a big hurry. I have tried trimming the motor both ways, all the way down seems to help a little. I am not really overweighted (I don't think).

Would like some opinions on how I can correct this...Thanks!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Smart Tabs... look them up.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Hydrofoil makes a big difference.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Either of those would be your best option. Aluminum boats just don't have the weight up front to counterbalance the combination of outboard and water drag at low speeds. Adding something to the back to help "lift" the rear is really your only option.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! I think I am gonna go the Smart Tabs SX route...got a $20 off code and free shipping from Overtones that I'm gonna use...do any of you know if these will interfere with a transom mounted ducer?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

68rocks said:


> Thanks guys! I think I am gonna go the Smart Tabs SX route...got a $20 off code and free shipping from Overtones that I'm gonna use...do any of you know if these will interfere with a transom mounted ducer?


They should mount well above the 'ducer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Give them a call before you purchase. They are very helpful and want you to buy the right set and install properly.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

It all depends on your situation whether or not smart tabs are the best choice. Personally, I would not use them. I have a 19' open bow boat and always boat on lake Erie. When I get caught in 3 to 5' following seas, the last thing I want is to have smart tabs pushing the bow down when I need it to be up.


----------



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a 2003 targa 17 with a 75 hp on the back I bought a set of stainless tabs on eBay that go on the back of the boat they were 100 bucks for both worked fantastic boat rides great has 3 settings middle one worked for my boat


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

fishingguy said:


> It all depends on your situation whether or not smart tabs are the best choice. Personally, I would not use them. I have a 19' open bow boat and always boat on lake Erie. When I get caught in 3 to 5' following seas, the last thing I want is to have smart tabs pushing the bow down when I need it to be up.


This is absolutely correct. Especially in a following sea, you need to have your tabs up, if not and you come over a steep wave you'll bury your bow in the next trough. IMO, if your going to have tabs they need to be able to be lowered or raised.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I used them on a 21ft walk around cuddy I/O on Erie in rough and calm with no problems. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

I am on inland lakes 99.9% of the time, so big waves don't really apply to my style. Now my next problem is the trim tabs will mount dead center in the way of my transom tiedowns. I guess I will be looking for a gunwale strap too...

Stinkeyfingersjr- how did your tabs affect your transom tiedowns? Can you post a pic? I'd really like to keep using my transom tiedowns but they are attached to my brakelights and I can't seem to find a way to move them to another part of the trailer frame or even add new d-rings to the transom...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you have room up front to relocate your two trolling batteries up there? Bottom line is you either need a lot more weight forward or some lift in the stern.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

I just snug the straps up there works fine trailer my boat from fairport to the islands it doesn't move


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Lenco electric tabs work great!!. no matter where you fish having the option to adjust will be a great benefit. i have a 20' fishmaster and they work great for balancing out the boat no matter how uneven the load is. i would not want a device on my boat that would decide for me what to do. i like the adjustability of the lenco. they are electric and easy to install. Bought em on ebay for a great deal.


----------

